# NORCAL EVENTS LIST 2014



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*NOR CAL EVENTS LIST 2014*

TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON 2014 EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP! 
THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831

((((DO NOT COPY&PASTE THIS LIST ONTO THE TOPIC PAGES. I UPDATE THE FIRST PAGE AS THE INFO COMES IN.))))

*****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 7/13)***

*
*JULY
*7/12 408 RIDERZ 4th ANNUAL BACKYARD BBQ.................................................SAN JOSE
(@ Lake Cunningham Ruby Creek side)

7/13 STREETLOW WOODLAND ...................................................................................WOODLAND

7/13 BENIFIT BBQ CARSHOW for DAMIEN VALENCIA.........................................................STOCKTON
( The Smokey Shack 678 Grider way. for info call Daniel 209-981-7100)


*AUGUST
*
8/9 LayMlow CC ANNUAL BBQ...........................................................................................E.P.A
(@Jack Farrell park on Fordam st.)

8/16 AUGUST SHOW SHINE hstd by Specialty Sales Classics................................................FAIRFIELD
(@300 Chadbourne rd. for info caontact Big Happy @707-297-1752)

8/16 SUMMER CARSHOW hosted by LUXURIOUS CC.............................................................ANTIOCH
(@ Contra Costa Fairgrounds, 1201 W. 10th st. 94509 move in- 6a to 10a, show 10a to 5p)

8/16 BOULIVARD NIGHT..................................................................................................SAN JOSE
(STORY rd. & WHITE rd.)

8/17 FEARNONE CC 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW........................................................................SACRAMENTO
( *LOCATION TBA*)

8/23 21st ANNUAL BLVD NIGHTS......................................................................................SAN JOSE
(ON WHITE RD.)

8/23 LOW CREATIONS CC 4th ANNUAL GET TOGETHER......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
( Bonanza Restraunt)

8/31 FRISCOS FINEST CC ANNUAL PICNIC.......................................................*(TBA)*
*
SEPTEMBER*


9/6 VINTAGE ALLEY CAR SHOW hosted by BOMBS MAGAZINE.........................................HAYWARD
( B st. 10A - 5P REG & Vendor info call Alfred 510-695-3211 or JOE 510-435-1813)

9/6 2nd ANNUAL HANFORD PARKS & REC CALIFORNIA SHOWDOWN CAR&DOG SHOW...........HANFORD
in Association with Old Illusions CC & Remyline Exclusive
(Centennial Park. for CAR info call Albert 559-904-7518, for DOG info call David 559-309-0934)

9/6 SANGRE LATINA CC ANNUAL BBQ .........................................................................TURLOCK
( @Donnelly Park



OCTOBER
NOVEMBER

11/29 FRISCOS FINEST ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.............................................................*(TBA)*

DECEMBER

*OUT OF AREA EVENTS

ADVERTISEMENTS

DJ's & ENTERTAINMENT

~DJ.REMINISCE~
“MUSIC SATISFACTION FOR ANY OCCASION” With Over a Decade of Experience DJing in all venues, Got all the “RARE FUNK & RARE OLDIES”
209-642-5868 [email protected]

FOOD & CATERING

MEXICAN FOOD by EL BOCA--NO PARTY TOO SMALL OR TOO BIG. 
****SPECIAL PRICE FOR CAR CLUBS****
For more info call Eduardo at (209)610-6316*


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

8th annual LAYITLOW picnic .. date in my signature


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

*CAR/BIKE SHOW 1/25/2014*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

essjpete6495 said:


> View attachment 947457


To the top


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

you have a Fleyer for this event?


fatboy209 said:


>


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

essjpete6495 said:


> you have a Fleyer for this event?



Don't yet still working on it. It was look something similar to this


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Saturday September 27th 2014
LUXURIOUS SAN JOSE
25th ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW/BBQ
flyer coming soon


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

essjpete6495 said:


> View attachment 947457



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

408 Ryder's annual BBQ is goin to be 7/12/14 flier comin soon thanks:h5:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> 408 Ryder's annual BBQ is goin to be 7/12/14 flier comin soon thanks:h5:


Thanks Bro! was going to slap it on today.. 4TH ANNUAL coming this July!


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

fatboy209 said:


> Don't yet still working on it. It was look something similar to this


Do have someone designing a flyer for you?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas Magazine Hollister High School Benefit Car Show!
Saturday March 8th 2014 Flyer Coming Soon.
"Rain Date Saturday March 15th 2014


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

SAVE THE DATE 
watsonville Riders cc 
2 annual BRINGING IT BACK CAR SHOW .. April 12 2014 at the watsonville Fairgrounds flyers and more info coming soon..


----------



## Cadillac Kings CV (Sep 20, 2012)

*JUNE 28 2014 NORTH BAY BLOW OUT*







JUNE 28 2014 Cadillac Kings North Bay & Impalas North Bay are throwing 1st annual NORTH BAY BLOW OUT @ 300 Chadbourne Rd Fairfield CA 94533. Roll in time is at 7am $25 reg fee. Vender fee $100 contact Henry 707-363-2237. if you got any questions, Lets do this TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> 408 Ryder's annual BBQ is goin to be 7/12/14 flier comin soon thanks:h5:



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:420:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Turlock swap meet 1/25-26/2014


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## sjblvdnights (May 15, 2013)

San Jose's 21st Annual Blvd Nights Saturday August 23rd 2014 White Road Crusing


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

*Car Show Flyer Design for $50
*(for design only)

I have also access to cheap printing.

I will give you good clean design that is straight to the point. 

I also have samples that I can send you.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj available for your car show..323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

CHELADAS75 said:


> 8th annual LAYITLOW picnic .. date in my signature


_*ADDED*_



fatboy209 said:


>


_*ADDED*_



MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Saturday September 27th 2014
> LUXURIOUS SAN JOSE
> 25th ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW/BBQ
> flyer coming soon


_*ADDED*_



SHRKNDCE said:


> 408 Ryder's annual BBQ is goin to be 7/12/14 flier comin soon thanks:h5:


_*ADDED*_



ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine Hollister High School Benefit Car Show!
> Saturday March 8th 2014 Flyer Coming Soon.
> "Rain Date Saturday March 15th 2014


_*ADDED*_



watson rider said:


> SAVE THE DATE
> watsonville Riders cc
> 2 annual BRINGING IT BACK CAR SHOW .. April 12 2014 at the watsonville Fairgrounds flyers and more info coming soon..


_*ADDED*_



Cadillac Kings CV said:


> View attachment 1014353
> JUNE 28 2014 Cadillac Kings North Bay & Impalas North Bay are throwing 1st annual NORTH BAY BLOW OUT @ 300 Chadbourne Rd Fairfield CA 94533. Roll in time is at 7am $25 reg fee. Vender fee $100 contact Henry 707-363-2237. if you got any questions, Lets do this TTT


_*ADDED*_



ImpalasMagazine said:


>


_*ADDED*_



LatinStyle86 said:


> Turlock swap meet 1/25-26/2014


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

LatinStyle86 said:


>


_*ADDED*_



sjblvdnights said:


> San Jose's 21st Annual Blvd Nights Saturday August 23rd 2014 White Road Crusing


_*ADDED*_


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*MY APOLOGIES TO EVERYONE ABOUT THE DELAY IN POSTING UP EVENTS TO THE LIST. AFTER I POSTED UP THIS THREAD THERE WAS A GLITCH IN THE EDITOR THAT WOULDN'T ALLOW ME TO UPDATE ANYTHING. BUT ITS WORKING NOW. 
NOW TIME TO PLAY CATCH UP *:thumbsup:


----------



## munoz84 (Jan 13, 2014)

FEARNONE SACRAMENTO CALIFORNIA AUGUST 17 2014 . Location T.B.A


----------



## munoz84 (Jan 13, 2014)

FEARNONE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW. THANKS


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

munoz84 said:


> FEARNONE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW. THANKS


:thumbsup:

Aug 17, 2014 Sacramento, Ca


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Add this for march 9 and jun 1

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ses-21st-annual-blvd-nights.html#post18847649


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

sjblvdnights said:


> San Jose's 21st Annual Blvd Nights Saturday August 23rd 2014 White Road Crusing


Thats not labor day weekend, y the date change?


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

here are the streetlow shows

http://imageshack.com/a/img834/9052/hnvl.jpg



<a target="_blank" href="https://imageshack.com/i/n6hnvlj"><img src="http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/834/hnvl.jpg" border="0"></a>


[IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/834/hnvl.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> *NOR CAL EVENTS LIST 2014*
> 
> TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON 2014 EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
> THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831
> ...


 KEEP PUTTEN IT DOWN AND STAYING ON TOP OF SHIT FOR US uffin:


----------



## PitmanBoosters (Feb 19, 2014)

TURLOCK CA FUND RAISER CAR SHOW JUST ADDED A KIDS LOWRIDER BICYCLE CLASS









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Watsonville Riders car show APRIL 12 @ The watsonville fairgrounds


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Is this thread being updated ? 
Street low march 9 salinas


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj available for your car shows...323.557.2854...not just another Dj.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Anyone updating this?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Update on our annual!








Sat July 12, sat Cunningham lake , ruby creek site! Thanks


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Hank Carmona (Oct 16, 2009)

LuxuriouS Nor Cal CAR SHOW Motorcycle Lowrider Bikes 2014 Sept 7 Battle of the Bay


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:420:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

goodguys show mar 29-30


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

No updates :dunno:?


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

I is to hard to read the flyer, I can make flyer readable and better.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

where you at pimpin I THOUGHT YOU WAS GO GET ON DECK


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

UP DATE :dunno:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

DID SOME ADDING & UPDATING TODAY


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

June 21 chevitos car show an concert spot not final yet


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

BOMB*DRIFTERZ 5th annuall BBQ aug 2 nd ruby creek side Cunningham park, 10am
Jumper, lots of food, raffle. Come join us for some fun and food.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

CINCO De MAYO SHOW N CRUISE!!
MAY 4TH 2014 10am-4pm
John O'Connell High School
2355 Folsom St San Francisco CA
CRUISE IS AT 4PM!!
WE WILL CRUISE THROUGH 24TH ST AND RIDE MISSION ST ALL THE WAY TO FISHERMANS WARF!!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

OK Everyone, I ask you to mark the calendar for this special event. First Annual Sandy Cuadra (*a fallen Angel** from our family Frisco's Finest Car & Bike Club) Show N Shine going down Sunday May 4th, 2014. All proceeds will go 100% to John O'Connell High School. We all know Sandy Cuadra was a firm believer of giving back to the community and to the less fortunate. Lets continue her example and teachings by honoring her and her wishes. We look forward seeing you all there.



*


----------



## boy64impala (Mar 12, 2009)

can you add CHEVITOS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW JUNE 21 2014 IN SAN JOSE LOCATION TBA


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Our Cinco de Mayo Show in Manteca has been canceled at thistime due to a disagreement between the venue and Brown Persuasion CC. They havedecided last minute to reach out to another promoter to run their show andcharge an entry fee which we are against therefore we have decided to part waysand NOT ATTEND this event. We hope that our fellow clubs and solo rider supporterswill do the same and instead join us for an ALL CLUB PICNIC celebration atStribley Park on Sunday May 4th from 10am till dusk. Help us take itback to the old school days and line up the park with some bad ass rides. Sobust out them ice chest, barbeques and load up the familia cause its going downMay 4th at Stribley Park in Stockton. NOTE: **This is a Family Eventso please take the drama somewhere else!** Gracias! Can we get a ROLLCALL?!?!?!?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

STKN209 said:


> Our Cinco de Mayo Show in Manteca has been canceled at thistime due to a disagreement between the venue and Brown Persuasion CC. They havedecided last minute to reach out to another promoter to run their show andcharge an entry fee which we are against therefore we have decided to part waysand NOT ATTEND this event. We hope that our fellow clubs and solo rider supporterswill do the same and instead join us for an ALL CLUB PICNIC celebration atStribley Park on Sunday May 4th from 10am till dusk. Help us take itback to the old school days and line up the park with some bad ass rides. Sobust out them ice chest, barbeques and load up the familia cause its going downMay 4th at Stribley Park in Stockton. NOTE: **This is a Family Eventso please take the drama somewhere else!** Gracias! Can we get a ROLLCALL?!?!?!?


Damn was looking forward to that one too :yessad:. .


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

STKN209 said:


> Our Cinco de Mayo Show in Manteca has been canceled at thistime due to a disagreement between the venue and Brown Persuasion CC. They havedecided last minute to reach out to another promoter to run their show andcharge an entry fee which we are against therefore we have decided to part waysand NOT ATTEND this event. We hope that our fellow clubs and solo rider supporterswill do the same and instead join us for an ALL CLUB PICNIC celebration atStribley Park on Sunday May 4th from 10am till dusk. Help us take itback to the old school days and line up the park with some bad ass rides. Sobust out them ice chest, barbeques and load up the familia cause its going downMay 4th at Stribley Park in Stockton. NOTE: **This is a Family Eventso please take the drama somewhere else!** Gracias! Can we get a ROLLCALL?!?!?!?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

anything going on in san jo for cinco de mayo?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 63chevyc10 (Apr 14, 2007)

At 62bird.......I would like to know also..anyone? Bump


----------



## boy64impala (Mar 12, 2009)

please add Chevitos Car Club & Fatherhood Collaboration Car Show Cunningham Park San Jose June 21 2014 Cypress Area and Lot B


----------



## boy64impala (Mar 12, 2009)

SINFUL1 said:


> DID SOME ADDING & UPDATING TODAY


Please add our event to nor cal calender please Chevitos Car Club & Fatherhood Collaboration Car Show June 21 2014 @ Cunningham Park Cypress area and lot B


----------



## boy64impala (Mar 12, 2009)

SINFUL1 said:


> DID SOME ADDING & UPDATING TODAY


Please add our event to nor cal calender please Chevitos Car Club & Fatherhood Collaboration Car Show June 21 2014 @ Cunningham Park Cypress area and lot B


----------



## Si Se Puede cc (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

boy64impala said:


> please add Chevitos Car Club & Fatherhood Collaboration Car Show Cunningham Park San Jose June 21 2014 Cypress Area and Lot B


:biggrin:


----------



## boy64impala (Mar 12, 2009)

JUNE 21 2014 SAN JOSE CUNNINGHAM PARK CAR SHOW


----------



## scooter64 (Jul 29, 2009)

62bird said:


> anything going on in san jo for cinco de mayo?


May 3rd East Side Riders bbq @ hillview park in San Jose


----------



## scooter64 (Jul 29, 2009)

May 3rd East Side Riders Bbq @hillview park starts at 11


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

EL MOOSE said:


> View attachment 1197474


TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


>


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

CHELADAS75 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

CHELADAS75 said:


>


NICE!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

View attachment 1207306




:biggrin:


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT.

This needs an update fellas!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

EL MOOSE said:


> View attachment 1207306
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T T T


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

Any shows up in the city ?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

***

*9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well*




*Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle





*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

good deal on tires! do you have to be present to enter the raffle?:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> good deal on tires! do you have to be present to enter the raffle?:biggrin:


yes... sorry


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

munoz84 said:


> FEARNONE SACRAMENTO CALIFORNIA AUGUST 17 2014 . Location T.B.A


ttt


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS CARNITAS FEST 2014...SATURDAY AUGUST 30TH .....ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS ...10AM TO 7PM FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Can you save the date. Saturday August 16th. Luxurious Car Club Car Show. Time and Place TBA
Also can you delete the following events from the September calendar. Thanks brother

9/1 LUXURIOUS NOR CAL BATTLE of the BAY CARS HOW 

9/20 LUXURIOUS SAN JOSE CC. 25th ANNIVERSARY CARS HOW & BBQ.*


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

july 12th New Style & Impalas fun in the sun modesto ca


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

sept 13th New Style 40th Anniversary


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Ok folks save the date August 16th inside the Contra Costa Fairgrounds. 
Luxurious Car Club will be bringing you another Summer Car Show.

*


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

FRISCO'S FINEST CC upcoming events

Annual Picnic August 31st
Annual Toy Drive NOVEMBER 29th

Locations TBA


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY. MAJESTICS CEN CAL GOING TO HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME. WE DONT NEED TO MAKE MONEY OF OUR OWN PEOPLE COME OUT AND ENJOY FREE FOOD, DRINKS, MUSIC, AWARDS AND WILL BE HAVING A RAFFLE.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj available for your car shows...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Stockton Sonics Chill night Thursday July 3rd!!:yes:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ckton-sonics-chill-nights-2014-edition-2.html


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

LAYITLOW PICNIC 
JUNE28TH 
DONNELLY PARK
TURLOCK CA


----------



## LSMonte88 (Feb 16, 2011)

Save the date:
Low Creations C.C 4th annual get together Saturday August 23 @ Bonanza resturant in San Francisco!
Flyer will be posted up soon.


----------



## lowcjp (Feb 8, 2013)

LSMonte88 said:


> Save the date:
> Low Creations C.C 4th annual get together Saturday August 23 @ Bonanza resturant in San Francisco!
> Flyer will be posted up soon.


good lookin out homeboy hope everyone can make it


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/anthonyf76/media/Poster%20Design%20FINAL.jpg.html]







[/URL] Bring you Harley, Street Bike, Bicycle, Hot Rod, Lowrider, Truck, SUV, Sport/Muscle Car, Import... ALL WELCOME Come support our 25th anniversary Car Show. 4 DJ, pool & games for kids, Magazine coverage, all welcome, plenty of vendors, raffle.. NO HOP DUE TO INSURANCE ISSUE Category's Cars 59 & below OSC 60-64 0SMF 65-69 OSMF 70-79 SMF 79 & Below Wagon SMF 79 & Below Convertible SMF 80-89 SMF 90-99 SMF 00-14 SMF Euros SMF Import 2dr SMF Import 4dr SMF Sports Cars S,C Muscle Cars S,C Classic Cars 1-3 Under Construction Cars 1-3 Vw’s 1-3 Motorcycle’s Full Size Bikes 1-3 Designer Bikes 1-3 Bikes 16” & below SMF 17” & above SMF 3 wheel bikes SMF Pedal Cars 1-3 Beach Cruisers 1-3 Trucks 50s & below OC 60-69 OC 70-79 OC 80 SMF Full size trucks SMF Mini Trucks SMF Scion Xb SMF Full size suv SMF El Camino SC Vans 1-3 Special Int 1-3[/QUOTE]


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Cadillac Kings CV said:


> View attachment 1014353
> JUNE 28 2014 Cadillac Kings North Bay & Impalas North Bay are throwing 1st annual NORTH BAY BLOW OUT @ 300 Chadbourne Rd Fairfield CA 94533. Roll in time is at 7am $25 reg fee. Vender fee $100 contact Henry 707-363-2237. if you got any questions, Lets do this TTT


Going down this Saturday in Fairfield:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

66ragtop said:


> FRISCO'S FINEST CC upcoming events
> 
> Annual Picnic August 31st
> Annual Toy Drive NOVEMBER 29th
> ...


Please update our annual picnic.... It's August 31st


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

View attachment 1302737


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

View attachment 1302745


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Don't forget August 16th in Antioch,CA at The Contra Costa Fairgrounds. 
Luxurious Car Club all Cali Chapters will be hosting its annual car show.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

This is going down SEPTEMBER 6th at Donnelly park in TURLOCK!!!! bring the family and the kids!

Jump house
jalepeno eating contest
hop off
club tug of war

food for everyone provided!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Saturday September 27th 2014
> LUXURIOUS SAN JOSE
> 25th ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW/BBQ
> flyer coming soon


this event has been cancelled and replaced with our saturday august 16th car show at Antioch fairgrounds.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> Don't forget August 16th in Antioch,CA at The Contra Costa Fairgrounds.
> Luxurious Car Club all Cali Chapters will be hosting its annual car show.


this one


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Ok folks save the date August 16th inside the Contra Costa Fairgrounds.
> Luxurious Car Club will be bringing you another Summer Car Show.
> 
> *


*ADDED*



66ragtop said:


> Please update our annual picnic.... It's August 31st


*DONE*



LSMonte88 said:


> Save the date:
> Low Creations C.C 4th annual get together Saturday August 23 @ Bonanza resturant in San Francisco!
> Flyer will be posted up soon.


*ADDED*



SJDEUCE said:


>


*ADDED*



Ritchie Ritch said:


> Don't forget August 16th in Antioch,CA at The Contra Costa Fairgrounds.
> Luxurious Car Club all Cali Chapters will be hosting its annual car show.


*DONE*



TrueOGcadi said:


> This is going down SEPTEMBER 6th at Donnelly park in TURLOCK!!!! bring the family and the kids!
> 
> Jump house
> jalepeno eating contest
> ...


*ADDED*


----------



## LSMonte88 (Feb 16, 2011)

Low Creations Show N Shine 
Saturday August 23, 2014
9am-4pm


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

SJDEUCE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

JUIC'D64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

View attachment 1334377


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


orta63 said:


> BOMB*DRIFTERZ 5th annuall BBQ aug 2 nd ruby creek side Cunningham park, 10am
> Jumper, lots of food, raffle. Come join us for some fun and food.


----------



## sideshow60 (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey are the bike cruises on decoto still going? Pm me for info I think raider Sal from bay bombs was organizing it. Thanks


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

aug 17 FEARNONE CC 2nd show Sacramento


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Aug 9th cars will be gathering at sac state from 1to 9pm reg.ends at 3pm cruise starts at 4pm carshow 5 to 9pm. C.H.P will be closing down the streets for both the cruise and the show..last year they had 500 cars in the cruise..show is open to all years and makes


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

cruise route


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Remember to Save the Date August 16th its going to be a great show with tons of fun and some of the baddest cars in Northern California...Over 175+ Awards, Championship belts for "Most Members" & "Best of Show "... Outside Judging bye "Top Notch"... Open to all Make and Model Cars , Motorcycles & Bikes....Hosted by Cover model Halina Miranda 


















Most Members Championship Belt....Ready to give Away to the Club that rolls in the deepest on August 16th... Also Best of Show Belt


















Tattoo and Mural Artist Sal Elias will be in the building that day...Make sure to Stop by his booth and look at his Work... He will have artwork for Sale...or even schedule a tattoo...Taking appointments now...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

66ragtop said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowcjp (Feb 8, 2013)

LSMonte88 said:


> View attachment 1321089
> 
> 
> Low Creations Show N Shine
> ...


TTT for the Low C Fam good lookin out LS	Monte hope to see cc there thx


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)

*Padrinos Car Club and family would like to invite you and your family to are fourth annual Carnitas Fest
Every year it has been getting Bigger and Better so don't miss out on this family event.
*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## lowcjp (Feb 8, 2013)

LSMonte88 said:


> View attachment 1321089
> 
> 
> Low Creations Show N Shine
> ...


TTT FOR LOW C


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)

*Padrinos Car Club and family would like to invite you and your family to are fourth annual Carnitas Fest
Every year it has been getting Bigger and Better so don't miss out on this family event.
*


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Low Vintage 1st Annual Newark Memorial Car Show
Sunday September 14th, 2014 10am-4pm
Benefiting the Newark Memorial Athletic Department


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

this is coming up this coming saturday Sept 6 at donnelly park in TURLOCK ca!!!

come out enjoy the day:

free food and drinks
club tug of war
Jalepeno eating contest
jump ouse for the kids
hop off 1st and 2nd place trophy
deepest club trophy

no colors no drama family event


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

Add


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

September looks pretty open... so everyone mark your calenders...










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-san-pablo-nor-cal-bay-area.html#post20917385


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Low Vintage 1st Annual Newark Memorial Car Show
Sunday September 14th, 2014 10am-4pm
Benefiting the Newark Memorial Athletic Department


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

GUS 650 said:


> September looks pretty open... so everyone mark your calenders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT
Meet up spot 3:30-4:30 pm... 30 san Pablo towne center

Righ off the freeway...











Rolling to... right on san pablo ave left on 23rd arriving at..

Taqueria la estrella parking lot











Dierections from San Jose Hayward Oakland...

880 North 
80 East 
exit San Pablo Dam Road
Left on San Pablo Dam Road 
30 San Pablo Towne Center on the right

From Sacramento, Vallejo

80 East
Exit San Pablo Dam Road
Turn right on exit
30 San Pablo towne center on right

From San Francisco

80 East 
Exit San Pablo Dam Road
Left on exit
30 San Pablo towne center on right

Its a shopping center in front of the san pablo casino... there is a Starbucks jamba juice taco bell jack in the box... cant miss it...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*HERE IS THE OFFICIAL DATE OF THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE 2014 SAN JOSE SUPER SHOW!
WESTWIND CAPITAL DRIVE-IN
SATURDAY OCTOBER 25TH 2014
12P.M-6P.M
*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...an-pablo-nor-cal-bay-area-3.html#post21005026


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *HERE IS THE OFFICIAL DATE OF THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE 2014 SAN JOSE SUPER SHOW!
> WESTWIND CAPITAL DRIVE-IN
> SATURDAY OCTOBER 25TH 2014
> 12P.M-6P.M
> *




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

GUS 650 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...an-pablo-nor-cal-bay-area-3.html#post21005026


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

fatboy209 said:


> Add



Is there a contact number for this? Any vendors? Pm me or call me 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TOMORROW!!   











http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...an-pablo-nor-cal-bay-area-3.html#post21005026


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

Dont forget this show tomorrow in Woodland...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...oodland-supershow-september-27th-2pm-8pm.html


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Anything going down November 9th?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Anything going down November 9th?


NOV. 9TH DUKES TOY DRIVE SACRAMENTO AT WILLIES BURGERS 2415 16TH ST SACRAMENTO, CA 95818 11:00AM- 4:00PM


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

GoodFellas toy and turkey drive Nov. 22


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ANYTHING GOING DOWN NOVEMBER 1ST?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GUS 650 said:


> ANYTHING GOING DOWN NOVEMBER 1ST?


chelu car show in napa on sunday


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

GUS 650 said:


> ANYTHING GOING DOWN NOVEMBER 1ST?


Puro estilow has a toy drive in redwood city


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...on-food-drive-nov-22-2014-a.html#post21281074 










More info


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors^^^


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


> *NOR CAL EVENTS LIST 2014*
> 
> TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON 2014 EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
> THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831
> ...


.. yo yo... whats up with some updates?  sinful one.... wey you aatt??  you disappeared on us


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Do you have a current schedule for 2014?


----------



## LSMonte88 (Feb 16, 2011)

Low Creations CC and Millennium High school 
(1st Annual Toy Drive) in Tracy Ca at the West Valley Mall
all car clubs and solo riders welcome. (RAIN OR SHINE) for more info call:
Robert(President)
(707) 853-3424
Joe(Vice President)
(209)622-7595


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

LSMonte88 said:


> Low Creations CC and Millennium High school
> (1st Annual Toy Drive) in Tracy Ca at the West Valley Mall
> all car clubs and solo riders welcome. (RAIN OR SHINE) for more info call:
> Robert(President)
> ...


cool


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sangre Latina will be having a toy drive on sat dec 6th! Stop by if you can


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MAJESTICS* USO* LAY~M~LOW* PICNIC APRIL 2015 IN SACRAMENTO CA...FLIER COMING SOON


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> MAJESTICS* USO* LAY~M~LOW* PICNIC APRIL 2015 IN SACRAMENTO CA...FLIER COMING SOON



:thumbsup: sounds good...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Come on out this Saturday...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj available for your car show...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)




----------

